# Marinate for Pork Tenderloin



## jacko9 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello people, I'm looking for ideas for a marinate for a pork tenderloin. My wife would like it cooked on the BBQ with Plum Sauce so I'm wondering if anybody has any suggestions for an overnight marinate to compliment the plum sauce?

Thanks for any and all suggestions.

Jack


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 20, 2016)

Don't marinate it. Brine it and give it a dry rub with sugar-free cocoa powder, salt, cumin, pepper, and chili. The cocoa powder goes great with plum sauce. Just make sure it's not sweetened.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 20, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Don't marinate it. Brine it and give it a dry rub with sugar-free cocoa powder, salt, cumin, pepper, and chili. The cocoa powder goes great with plum sauce. Just make sure it's not sweetened.



Thank you - Do you have a brine solution that you would recommend? The dry rub is simple enough but I was considering cooking it with the plum sauce on (over the dry rub?).


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 20, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> Thank you - Do you have a brine solution that you would recommend? The dry rub is simple enough but I was considering cooking it with the plum sauce on (over the dry rub?).



A 2% equilibrium brine. I would not cook it with the plum sauce on it. It will leave the meat too wet to sear and the sugars in the sauce will burn. I would just cook it with the rub on, and have the sauce served on the side.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 20, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> A 2% equilibrium brine. I would not cook it with the plum sauce on it. It will leave the meat too wet to sear and the sugars in the sauce will burn. I would just cook it with the rub on, and have the sauce served on the side.



Thanks for your help - I'll give it a try tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 20, 2016)

+1 on the brining. I brined a couple of veal rib chops the other night and it made all the difference in the world. Even my wife's chop was really tender and juicy (she likes her meat well done sigh....)


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 20, 2016)

My tenderloin is sitting in a 2% brine in my frig. My next concern is talking the wife into BBQ'ing with a dry rub instead of a wet plum sauce. I have a day to work out that detail ;-)


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 20, 2016)

You can also throw a handful of herbs in the brine if you want....I just use whatever fresh herbs are hand in the fridge or back yard. Also, I usually let it dry for a while before grilling so it will get a crust (more important with poultry that has a skin that you want to crisp up but it still helps.)


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 20, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> You can also throw a handful of herbs in the brine if you want....I just use whatever fresh herbs are hand in the fridge or back yard. Also, I usually let it dry for a while before grilling so it will get a crust (more important with poultry that has a skin that you want to crisp up but it still helps.)



For pork tenderloin - I have fresh basil, oregano, thyme and rosemary - what would you suggest that will go with the plum sauce?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 20, 2016)

Rosemary and thyme are pretty classic with pork. Maybe a clove of garlic and some peppercorns. It all depends on what you like....it'll be pretty subtle if you are using the dry rub which will dominate the flavors. The brining makes sure the meat is seasoned all the way through.....It makes a difference on mild flavored meats like pork or veal. I really like brining turkeys...that makes a huge difference.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 20, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Rosemary and thyme are pretty classic with pork. Maybe a clove of garlic and some peppercorns. It all depends on what you like....it'll be pretty subtle if you are using the dry rub which will dominate the flavors. The brining makes sure the meat is seasoned all the way through.....It makes a difference on mild flavored meats like pork or veal. I really like brining turkeys...that makes a huge difference.



I just went out to the garden and sniped a few twigs of rosemary, thyme and parsley and added it to the brine. I like the idea of garlic and peppercorns so I'll add just a few of them.

Thanks for the suggestions,

Jack


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 20, 2016)

A salty marinade will work like a brine. If your wife likes plum BBQ , how bout trying something like soy, sherry , brown sugar , garlic , ginger, scallion and a little sesame oil? I use a little hoisin and A pinch of 5 spice too. Goes well with plum.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 20, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> A salty marinade will work like a brine. If your wife likes plum BBQ , how bout trying something like soy, sherry , brown sugar , garlic , ginger, scallion and a little sesame oil? I use a little hoisin and A pinch of 5 spice too. Goes well with plum.



That sounds great - I already have the loin brining in a 2% equilibrium solution with herbs but, next time in 3 or 4 weeks I'm going to try your recommendation.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 21, 2016)

Jack, next time skip the fresh herbs in the brine, without warming the water first, their not going to bring much to the party. Maybe try a dry brine. 

Up to 24hrs in advance, rub pork with 2 part salt, 1 part sugar and 1/4 part baking soda. Shrink wrap tightly and Let rest in refrigerator. Before cooking, rinse and pat dry the loin. Season as the Mikes suggested, just don't use salt. You can also add baking soda to your brine too.


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> A salty marinade will work like a brine. If your wife likes plum BBQ , how bout trying something like soy, sherry , brown sugar , garlic , ginger, scallion and a little sesame oil? I use a little hoisin and A pinch of 5 spice too. Goes well with plum.



Garlic, ginger and scallion - I've heard it called the Asian Trinity and use it as such. From the other side of the world I also like a chimichuri type marinade for pork tloin. One of nice things about pork tloin is that meat won't be on the grill long enough to burn the crust (unless you go nuts with the fire)


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you - all good suggestions and since we cook this cut of meat often we will try them.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 21, 2016)

Ginger, koriander, garlic, chilli, Apple cider, honey, green pepper, salt.!!


----------



## preizzo (Feb 21, 2016)

Chimichurri Dave it s always great with meats, specially beef cuts. 
My favorite it s with garlic, tomatoes, onion and dried oregano. &#128522;


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 21, 2016)

Chimichurri is an awesome marinade for skirt steak. Hey Mucho, what does the baking soda do?


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2016)

Helps with having clean teeth after dinner. And clean breath.


Actually it serves as Browning agent when used as described. Mucho has mentioned this a couple times and I've started incorporating it into my grilling stuff.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 21, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Jack, next time skip the fresh herbs in the brine, without warming the water first, their not going to bring much to the party. Maybe try a dry brine.
> 
> Up to 24hrs in advance, rub pork with 2 part salt, 1 part sugar and 1/4 part baking soda. Shrink wrap tightly and Let rest in refrigerator. Before cooking, rinse and pat dry the loin. Season as the Mikes suggested, just don't use salt. You can also add baking soda to your brine too.


Dry brined a whole chicken for the first time for about 30 hrs. First whole chicken my wife has pulled off after many failed attempts, she was pretty psyched. It was awesome! Minced sage, thyme, and pepper under the skin; kids were almost fighting for the skin.

I still forget about the baking soda trick most of the time.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 21, 2016)

It may not apply to whole pork tenderloin, but with relatively thin cuts or slices of meats, baking soda also increases the alkalinity of the surface ,making the protein strands resistant to the coiling and tightening that occur when searing. It may improve the texture. Good for stir fry.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 21, 2016)

I did the 2% equilibrium brine with some herbs, garlic and peppercorns overnight. Then applied the dry rub with non-sweetened cocoa, chile, cumin and pepper. I'm going to cook it on the BBQ with some apple wood chips for smoke and apply plum sauce at the end just before I let it rest. I'm thinking I'll cook it to 130 degrees before I pull it for resting. Going to serve it with rise and veggies (whatever my wife picks out). So nice to be able to BBQ in Feb. in Northern California BUT - we need more rain!


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 21, 2016)

The baking soda will denature protein if in high enough concentration, but it also lowers the temperature that Maillard reaction (browning) takes place at


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 21, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> The baking soda will denature protein if in high enough concentration, but it also lowers the temperature that Maillard reaction (browning) takes place at



I am definately going to try using baking soda next roast, it sounds very useful to get the Maillard reaction going soon enough to cook without drying out the meat.


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 21, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> I am definately going to try using baking soda next roast, it sounds very useful to get the Maillard reaction going soon enough to cook without drying out the meat.



Yeah controlling pH is is a good tool to have, just be careful with how much you use or your guests will think you're secret ingredient is soap


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 21, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Yeah controlling pH is is a good tool to have, just be careful with how much you use or your guests will think you're secret ingredient is soap



Thank you - I'll be careful!


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 21, 2016)

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 22, 2016)

The pork tenderloin was great with firm tender meat and a great flavor. I marinated the roast for the second half with plum sauce and pilled it at 138 degrees and let it rest for 25 minutes. It was great, we have half left over for another meal tomorrow - another adventure ;-)


----------



## preizzo (Feb 22, 2016)

Use baking soda it s like cheating for me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 22, 2016)

preizzo said:


> Use baking soda it s like cheating for me.



Care to elaborate on your statement?


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 22, 2016)

You can try a wet marinade overnight if you still want to do this dish again.

Plum sauce, ground bean sauce, ginger powder, garlic, salt, pepper, sugar, honey, red preserved tofu, liquorice powder, chix stock


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 22, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Care to elaborate on your statement?


 salt and pepper are cheating too? Brining? How bout sous vide?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 22, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> salt and pepper are cheating too? Brining? How bout sous vide?



Sous vide???? There's cheating and then there's Cheating....sous vide is probably worth a jail term!


----------



## Castalia (Feb 22, 2016)

It's just science yo!
https://www.cooksillustrated.com/how_tos/6707-tenderizing-meat-with-a-baking-soda-solution?ref=HowTo_browse_16


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 22, 2016)

Since I am willing to take any advantage I can get (you call it cheating, I call it getting a leg up) - how much baking soda do you use. I assume it's not much since it seems like it would mess with the acid balance of the dish if there's a lot and of course we don't want it to taste funky. I'm assuming a very light dusting?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 22, 2016)

Mike Smurf, For a dry brine go with 2 parts kosher salt, 1 part sugar, 1/4 part baking soda. Remember to rinse the meat off before cooking. However, baking soda can also be added directly to the product, such as the skin on a chicken. Cheating, nonsense. 

It will lower the pH and start the Maillard reaction at a lower temp. Agreed, you wouldn't use BS with acidic foods, tomato sauce, citrus, vinegar, unless you want to raise the pH. A little baking soda when cooking dry beans also breaks down he skin without cracking or wrinkling. Give the beans a creamy texture. Did I mention that I Sous Vide my Boston Baked Beans too.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 22, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Mike Smurf, For a dry brine go with 2 parts kosher salt, 1 part sugar, 1/4 part baking soda. Remember to rinse the meat off before cooking. However, baking soda can also be added directly to the product, such as the skin on a chicken. Cheating, nonsense.
> 
> It will lower the pH and start the Maillard reaction at a lower temp. Agreed, you wouldn't use BS with acidic foods, tomato sauce, citrus, vinegar, unless you want to raise the pH. A little baking soda when cooking dry beans also breaks down he skin without cracking or wrinkling. Give the beans a creamy texture. Did I mention that I Sous Vide my Boston Baked Beans too.



Thanks Dennis,

I'll give it a try - could be a new trick in the old bag.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 22, 2016)

Lol, this probably belongs in kitchen crimes but one of my favorite ways to do a pork tenderloin is to make a roomy aluminum foil pouch, dump an envelope of dry onion soup over the tenderloin, put in half a cup of white wine, seal and bake at 350 for 75 minutes. Comes out great every time. Super tender, juicy and seasoned with a good jus to dip it in. One of the first things I taught my kids so they'd at least be able to cook something tasty for friends.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 22, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Lol, this probably belongs in kitchen crimes but one of my favorite ways to do a pork tenderloin is to make a roomy aluminum foil pouch, dump an envelope of dry onion soup over the tenderloin, put in half a cup of white wine, seal and bake at 350 for 75 minutes. Comes out great every time. Super tender, juicy and seasoned with a good jus to dip it in. One of the first things I taught my kids so they'd at least be able to cook something tasty for friends.



You don't even brown it? What is dry onion soup? Stock powder with dehydrated onion?


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 22, 2016)

Mucho, maybe we can share a cell


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 22, 2016)

Mucho, maybe we can share a cell


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 22, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> You don't even brown it? What is dry onion soup? Stock powder with dehydrated onion?



Found in the dry soup section of the supermarket with all the other little packets of pseudo food. They come under the brand name of Knorr or Campbell's here. Basically it's instant soup mix....just add water and heat.

The solid bits in the soup mix basically sit on top of the meat and caramelize. I never really though of browning it, I suppose that could be an improvement but it comes out pretty darned good. Just slice and serve with the jus on top and in a small bowl to the side. 

I think most likely the soup mix is indeed stock powder with dehydrated onions and some other spices. Doesn't make a great soup but works a dream in this.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 22, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> A salty marinade will work like a brine. If your wife likes plum BBQ , how bout trying something like soy, sherry , brown sugar , garlic , ginger, scallion and a little sesame oil? I use a little hoisin and A pinch of 5 spice too. Goes well with plum.



Very similar to what I use--dark soy, ginger, garlic, 5 spice, sugar, chili oil, sesame oil, and a lot of black pepper. I also brush the tenderloin with chili oil about half way through cooking.

The dark soy is good from a flavor and an appearance standpoint. It gives a nice "browned" appearance to the outside of the tenderloin.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 22, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> Very similar to what I use--dark soy, ginger, garlic, 5 spice, sugar, chili oil, sesame oil, and a lot of black pepper. I also brush the tenderloin with chili oil about half way through cooking.
> 
> The dark soy is good from a flavor and an appearance standpoint. It gives a nice "browned" appearance to the outside of the tenderloin.



Mikes primary flavor base is solid. Dark or double soy will give the finished pork that nice mahogany color, good one Lucretia. I Need to use it more.


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 22, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> Very similar to what I use--dark soy, ginger, garlic, 5 spice, sugar, chili oil, sesame oil, and a lot of black pepper. I also brush the tenderloin with chili oil about half way through cooking.
> 
> The dark soy is good from a flavor and an appearance standpoint. It gives a nice "browned" appearance to the outside of the tenderloin.



I left out red food coloring in the recipe as I don't think most people will go out and buy it just for the marinade. But at work I do use it. This is one of the base marinates for Cantonese BBQ pork. Of course you can add more spices like 5 spice and such.


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 22, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Mikes primary flavor base is solid. Dark or double soy will give the finished pork that nice mahogany color, good one Lucretia. I Need to use it more.



Yup that's right from experience, adding a dash of dark soy sauce while cooking protein dishes will give it a darker colour. Like black bean beef stir fry and kong pao chix for example. I find the best balance is dark soy, oyster sauce and a dash of oil. Nice dark and shiny colour


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 22, 2016)

You guys are great and I'm definitely using your ideas for the next roast. Left overs tonight over rice is looking very good ;-)


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 22, 2016)

I keep waiting for someone to suggest adding vinegar to the baking soda solution.....


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 22, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> I keep waiting for someone to suggest adding vinegar to the baking soda solution.....



Kaboom!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 23, 2016)

baking soda isnt cheating. not even close. it's getting sciency with cooking. like calling FIRE cheating.

cheating is dumping chinese take out onto a platter, and splashing flour and water in your face, before stepping out of a kitchen - pretending you did the cooking


----------



## preizzo (Feb 23, 2016)

Last ten years I worked in many good restaurants and I never used baking soda. 
Don't see necessary to have it in the food, there are many other things you can use.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 23, 2016)

dont knock it til you try it . just an alternative.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 23, 2016)

I will give it a try &#128521;


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 23, 2016)

preizzo said:


> Last ten years I worked in many good restaurants and I never used baking soda.
> Don't see necessary to have it in the food, there are many other things you can use.



I definitely see where you're coming from
with the right technique, product and tools you should have no problem developing a good crust while maintaining a juicy tender center.
just an easier method for some


----------

